# أرجو المساعدة مطلوب API RP 580, 2nd edition, November 2009.



## engmo18 (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة مطلوب API RP 580, 2nd edition, November 2009. ضرورى
شكرا


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (6 يونيو 2015)

*هذا الكتاب برابط مباشر*

برابط مباشر


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (13 أبريل 2016)

هل متوفر نماذج للاختبار


----------

